# Scopes?



## Fordzilla06 (Oct 14, 2010)

I've been looking for a scope for my .300 WM. Not really looking to spend Nightforce money with oil at $41 a barrel. Looking to stay in the $900-$1500 range. 
Does anybody have any experience with the Sightron SIII 6-24x50. The reviews on Optics planet are really good, and it has 100 MOA of travel. 
I think I've narrowed it down between that and the Vortex PST FFP 6-24x50. Vortex only has 65 MOA of adjustment. Saying that, I'd like to do some long range steel banging with this new rifle, haven't worked up a load for it yet so I don't know what my adjustment will be for 1000+ yards but would hate to buy a scope and run out of adjustment (depending on how hot I can get those 190's running). Looks like close to 85 MOA needed for a mile If I can get the 190 bergers running 2800 fps. Saying that, zeroed in I know I won't have a full 65 MOA adjustment up, seems I need the 100 MOA to get out to a mile with 85 MOA needed. 

Anyways, I'm looking for some real experience with both of these scopes. I've got a few vortex scopes and really like them, and the FFP would be best but the 100MOA of adjustment intrigues me.

Thanks


----------



## Sgrem (Oct 5, 2005)

Zeiss HD5 5-25 with rz1000 reticle. $850-$1000. I have one I might sell.....

I've banged steel with out touching the turrets....reticle is spot on.


----------



## Wiredhernandez (Mar 6, 2005)

Fordzilla06 said:


> I've been looking for a scope for my .300 WM. Not really looking to spend Nightforce money with oil at $41 a barrel. Looking to stay in the $900-$1500 range.
> Does anybody have any experience with the Sightron SIII 6-24x50. The reviews on Optics planet are really good, and it has 100 MOA of travel.
> I think I've narrowed it down between that and the Vortex PST FFP 6-24x50. Vortex only has 65 MOA of adjustment. Saying that, I'd like to do some long range steel banging with this new rifle, haven't worked up a load for it yet so I don't know what my adjustment will be for 1000+ yards but would hate to buy a scope and run out of adjustment (depending on how hot I can get those 190's running). Looks like close to 85 MOA needed for a mile If I can get the 190 bergers running 2800 fps. Saying that, zeroed in I know I won't have a full 65 MOA adjustment up, seems I need the 100 MOA to get out to a mile with 85 MOA needed.
> 
> ...


Check out the Bushnell elite lineup.. Picked one up .. Liking it

Sent from my Nexus 10 using Tapatalk


----------



## Fordzilla06 (Oct 14, 2010)

sgrem said:


> Zeiss HD5 5-25 with rz1000 reticle. $850-$1000. I have one I might sell.....
> 
> I've banged steel with out touching the turrets....reticle is spot on.


think it only has 45 MOA adjustments.


----------



## Fordzilla06 (Oct 14, 2010)

Wiredhernandez said:


> Check out the Bushnell elite lineup.. Picked one up .. Liking it
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 10 using Tapatalk


Seems all I've found on the Bushnell Elite series is MRAD. Really looking for MOA.


----------



## Sgrem (Oct 5, 2005)

Fordzilla06 said:


> think it only has 45 MOA adjustments.


Like I said the RZ1000 reticle has a 10 aiming points.....without adjusting anything... I can shoot 200 yards and then 1000 yards without changing my cheek weld and as fast as I can get on target and pull the trigger with my 6.5 Grendel. I use their ballistics data specific to that scope and it is spot on. I have 4 other Zeiss HD5 3-15 with RZ800 and those are on for those rifles too. Very impressed. And less than $850.


----------



## Bigj (Jul 22, 2007)

Nightforce has a line of scopes out called SHV there priced real reasonable 1250.00 I bought one nice clear

http://www.mcssl.com/store/scopesmith/nightforce-optics/shv4-14x56


----------



## Too Tall (May 21, 2004)

Bigj said:


> Nightforce has a line of scopes out called SHV there priced real reasonable 1250.00 I bought one nice clear
> 
> http://www.mcssl.com/store/scopesmith/nightforce-optics/shv4-14x56


This plus a 20moa mount should give you what you are looking for.


----------



## Cynoscion (Jun 4, 2009)

20 MOA base will be a necessity. If the scope in question has 100 MOA of adjustments, you will only have 50 up and 50 down at best. My 2 cents


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

2 Bad experiences with Optics Planet so buyer beware.

TH


----------



## Wado (May 15, 2011)

sgrem said:


> Zeiss HD5 5-25 with rz1000 reticle. $850-$1000. I have one I might sell.....
> 
> I've banged steel with out touching the turrets....reticle is spot on.


A bunch of long ranger's swear by the Christmas Tree reticle, saves the guts of the scope and keeps everything centered.


----------



## texastkikker (Dec 24, 2008)

Cynoscion said:


> 20 MOA base will be a necessity. If the scope in question has 100 MOA of adjustments, you will only have 50 up and 50 down at best. My 2 cents


 bingo!!!!!! get you a night force.


----------



## Fordzilla06 (Oct 14, 2010)

texastkikker said:


> bingo!!!!!! get you a night force.


So by this logic, 20 MOA base, with the Nightforce SHV Second focal plane, has 80 MOA of adjustment, according to previous post 40 up and 40 down, that's only 60 MOA of adjustment, which is unlikely because it's going to be more like 60 up and 20 down, which gives me 80 MOA which will just barely make it to 1760. The vortex is the only one with FFP for the price.

And nobody has any experience with a Sightron????


----------



## Fordzilla06 (Oct 14, 2010)

Wado said:


> A bunch of long ranger's swear by the Christmas Tree reticle, saves the guts of the scope and keeps everything centered.


If this is the case I don't understand why Zeiss is not shot competitively as much as Nightforce and Vortex. I know sponsors play into this a lot, but if it was that much better the long range comps would be using them more than the competitors with typical turret adjustments.

The reticle just seems really busy to me.


----------



## Fordzilla06 (Oct 14, 2010)

Or for about $700 more I can go with the original Vortex Razor HD which offers 125 MOA adjustment. Anyone have an original gen 1 razor?


----------



## Bigj (Jul 22, 2007)

Fordzilla06 said:


> So by this logic, 20 MOA base, with the Nightforce SHV Second focal plane, has 80 MOA of adjustment, according to previous post 40 up and 40 down, that's only 60 MOA of adjustment, which is unlikely because it's going to be more like 60 up and 20 down, which gives me 80 MOA which will just barely make it to 1760. The vortex is the only one with FFP for the price.
> 
> And nobody has any experience with a Sightron????


My SHV is First Focal plain lots of scopes that are FFP


----------



## Sgrem (Oct 5, 2005)

It is a busy reticle for sure. I hunt way way more than I bang steel. It's a tool and for using it as a range finder (spaces at the top) I can get close and instantly go to that range reticle and send it much much faster than turning turrets. For hunting it has proven the best option for me to get on hogs/coyotes and follow up shots etc....

Not for everyone tho....some want the most adjustability.... for me the busy reticle becomes much simpler and faster for first and follow up shots.


----------



## Fordzilla06 (Oct 14, 2010)

Bigj said:


> My SHV is First Focal plain lots of scopes that are FFP


http://www.nightforceoptics.com/shv/5-20×56

Somebody lied to you.


----------



## Fordzilla06 (Oct 14, 2010)

sgrem said:


> It is a busy reticle for sure. I hunt way way more than I bang steel. It's a tool and for using it as a range finder (spaces at the top) I can get close and instantly go to that range reticle and send it much much faster than turning turrets. For hunting it has proven the best option for me to get on hogs/coyotes and follow up shots etc....
> 
> Not for everyone tho....some want the most adjustability.... for me the busy reticle becomes much simpler and faster for first and follow up shots.


It is an interesting reticle, but being a second focal plane scope I assume the reticle only works at one magnification, like all other second focal plane scopes correct?


----------



## Sgrem (Oct 5, 2005)

Yes and no. There are charts for your caliber and load. So the yardage are accurate at one power. But the main cross hair stays on at 200 yards no matter what power it is on for the RZ800 reticle. The ballistics program shows your most accurate yardage vs actual yardage for different magnifications.

The RZ 1000 reticle is slightly different due to being sighted in at 500 yards. I can turn it all the way down to 5x and that 500 yard cross hair is my aim point for 0-500 yards.

The ranging marks are very useful when you learn to use them.

The zeiss ballistics program online can illustrate it better than I can. There is a calculates and actual distance based on the different t magnification....it is very easy and fast.


----------



## Bigj (Jul 22, 2007)

Fordzilla06 said:


> http://www.nightforceoptics.com/shv/5-20×56
> 
> Somebody lied to you.


 Reticle: Mil-R Illuminated
Tube Diameter: 30 mm

Inventory Status: In Stock. Available for immediate shipping!
NEW! Nightforce's SHV First Focal with many high-end features at an affordable price! 0.1 Millirad adjustments combined with the popular Mil-R Illuminated Reticle. 56mm objective for maximum light gathering! External Elevation Turret and Zero Set! 100 MOA of Elevation and 70 of Windage!
FREE UPS GROUND SHIPPING!!
Manufacturer's SKU C557


----------



## Fordzilla06 (Oct 14, 2010)

Bigj said:


> Reticle: Mil-R Illuminated
> Tube Diameter: 30 mm
> 
> Inventory Status: In Stock. Available for immediate shipping!
> ...


My bad. I was looking at the higher power optics. 20X magnification is about as low as I would like to go for banging steel out to a mile. I know it can be done with a 14 power scope, but I sure like to be able to see my target as clearly as I can.

That's why I am more interested in a FFP scope, where the reticle is correct at all magnification settings.


----------



## Bigj (Jul 22, 2007)

If looking for a scope lots of High end power check out this one I have one love it

http://www.bushnell.com/tactical/rifle-scopes/elite-tactical/xrs-4-5-30x-50mm


----------



## chicken fried (Sep 8, 2010)

I have Meopta it's been good.


----------



## hvfd1610 (Mar 26, 2009)

Burris xtr ii or swfa super sniper HD 5-20.


----------



## Apex338 (Apr 15, 2016)

I have the Burris Eliminator III 4-16x 50mm, it performed excellently at 200-300m. When I have a chance to stretch it's legs on a 700-1000m range I'll report back with how well it did.

https://www.midwayusa.com/product/2...x-50mm-adjustable-objective-x96-reticle-matte


----------



## cdc3660 (Oct 10, 2012)

*optics*

I have a Vortex Viper PST 6-24x50 for sale. Used but in very good condition. pm me for details


----------



## RB II (Feb 26, 2009)

You can use both the reticle and the turret to get full potential out of any scope on the one in a million chances that you get to actually shoot a mile. I have two Vortex 6-24 Viper FFP and. NIGHTFORCE SHV. Either of which is capable as far as I want to shoot, which is 700 or 900 yds regularly.


----------



## pg542 (Oct 9, 2006)

What an informative thread. Lotsa good info and opinions.


----------



## Chase4556 (Aug 26, 2008)

I'm currently waiting on my Vortex PST ffp to come in. Plenty of guys are running them on their Ruger Precision Rifles (mine is 6.5creed) and love them. I'd think with a 20moa base you could stretch it out, but may have to use the reticle to get to 1000yds. I just don't know enough about the 300win ballistics to say for sure. With the 20moa that comes on the Ruger, it has enough adjustment to bring the 6.5 to 1000yds+. 

If it would suit your distance needs, I don't think you would be disappointed in the Vortex PST.


----------



## prarie dog (Feb 28, 2011)

To respond to the OP's question, I have an SIII in 6-24X50 and an 8-32X56 they are both very good scopes, the glass is better than what I've seen in the Vortex scopes. My 6-24 has a moa dot reticle in it as does the 8-32. If I could do it over they would both have a mil hash reticle with 2 moa separation between the marks. A good friend has the 6-24FFP Vortex on a 6X284, it is a very deadly open country combo, their are two knocks on the scope though, the glass is only fair and the reticle is hard to see in low light at low power settings. If you don't plan on hunting with the scope you should be fine. The 6-24 sightron we have is on a 260 AI, a little bit of range work showed us that 16 power yielded a range card that was pretty simple to use, you could also figure it out with the data on the reticle and a ballistics calculator set to your load, easier than the range.


----------



## SaltyCabron (Jul 1, 2013)

Have you checked into the Huskemaw Optics brand, its what most long distance shooters are switching too, awesome optics.....I own the Blue Diamond 4 x 16 x 50...


----------



## 6.5 shooter dude (Jan 8, 2008)

I'm sure there are a lot of great scopes out there but I settled on the nightforce ATACR 5-25 MOAR-T. Save your money and buy great glass, if you can't see it you can't hit it!


----------



## rundm (Dec 1, 2012)

Bigj said:


> If looking for a scope lots of High end power check out this one I have one love it
> 
> http://www.bushnell.com/tactical/rifle-scopes/elite-tactical/xrs-4-5-30x-50mm


This is one bad arse scope. Along with its little brother in the 3.5x21 with the G2 reticle will get you wherever you want to go. Also have a no ******** warranty to go along with it. Anything else would be a vortex in one of the razors but I think they go for a bit more then the 3.5x21. Right now, you can find no less then about 8 of them on snipershide for sale in ee. All of them around 1k give or take. Vortex also makes one bad arse scope and the warranty is top notch.


----------



## RugerShooter (Jul 7, 2016)

Just letting yall know, I have a brand new Vortex Viper PST 6-24x50 ffp with the EBRC2 MOA reticle. Brand new, in the box like you would get from Vortex. I will take $800 for it. 

Went a different direction with my scope choice, so my loss is your gain.


----------

